# LCD TV Sony Bravia an GTX 460---Nur 25Hz



## n3o1988 (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe über HDMI meinen PC mit einer Geforce GTX 460 an meinen 26 Zoll Sony Bravia angeschlossen. Der LCD TV läuft mit 50 Hz aber leider werden vom PC nur 25 HZ geschickt. Daran lässt sich auch einfach nix ändern. Kann es sein das man sich irgendwo einen Treiber für die Bildschirm ziehen muss damit es zum optimalen Zusammenspiel kommt?
Meine Auflösung habe ich über die NVidia Systemsteuerung mit einem Tool gemacht. Anfangs waren 1920x1080 eingestellt allerdings fehlten hier oben, unten, links und rechts Teile vom Bild. Deshalb habe ich über jenes Tool das Bild angepasst und erhielt eine Auflösung von 1804x1014. Das Bild ist absolut scharf und flackert eben nur ab und an wegen den 25 Hz. 

Ich weiss wirklich nicht was ich machen soll um es umzustellen. Hab mittlerweile alles probiert. Bei 1920x1080 geht auch nicht mehr als 25 HZ

Ich hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige und bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für jede Hilfe

Grüße
n3o1988


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Januar 2011)

Welchen Bravia hast du denn?


----------



## Stingray93 (7. Januar 2011)

Das liegt an der Auflösung.

Stell die Auflösung wieder auf 1920x1080.
Dann such im Treiber deiner Grafikkarte mal nach einem Menüpunkt der
Monitor Skalierung oder so ähnlich heißt,
kenne ihn leider nur vom ATI Treiber.
Jedenfalls muss ich die Skalierung auch jedes mal anpassen bei einem neuen Treiber.

Oder du schaust im Menu von deinem Monitor!
Ob es dort eine Möglichkeit gibt das Bild zu "zoomen".


----------



## n3o1988 (7. Januar 2011)

Also hab jetzt festgestellt das ich bei 720p problemlos 60HZ vom TV auch vom PC erhalte. Bei 1080i jedoch sind es maximal 30HZ bei 1920x1080. Da fehlen aber überall die Ränder. Habe im NVidia Systemsteuerung leider nur was gefunden wo man das Bild anpassen kann es aber die Auflösung nicht staucht sondern automatisch mit verändert.

Gibt es evtl Treiber die man bei sowas installieren muss? Weiss leider mittlerweile echt nicht weiter. Bei 720p ist leider nur 1280x1024 die höchste Auflösung. Das sieht aber gelinde gesagt beschissen aus. Gerade Schrift ist sehr verpixelt.

Schonmal im Voraus Danke


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Januar 2011)

kann es sein das der fernseher nur 1368-768 hatt (aka 1280 -720) dann erklärrt sich das nähmlich


----------



## Stingray93 (8. Januar 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> kann es sein das der fernseher nur 1368-768 hatt (aka 1280 -720) dann erklärrt sich das nähmlich


Könnte natürlich sein,

@ n3o1988

um welchen TV handelt es sich GENAU?
Irgendwo wird ja eine genaue Typenbezeichnung stehen.


----------



## n3o1988 (8. Januar 2011)

Also es ist ein SONY Bravia KLV S40A 10E...und es liegt wohl offenbar am gesagten das es eigentlich ein 720p LCD TV ist. Hab es aber mittlerweile auf ausreichender 1080i Auflösung mit 30Hz am laufen und klappt schon soweit.

Nur mal ne Andere Frage. Mir ist jetzt erst so richtig aufgefallen wie extrem heiß der Bildschirm wird. Das soll ja bei LCD TVs soweit normal sein. Nur wenn ich in meiner Studentenbude im Sommer so 28 Grad habe besteht da irgend eine Gefährdung für das gute Teil wenn ich den halben Tag dran arbeite oder sind die teilweise auf sowas ausgetestet?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. Januar 2011)

Im grunde nicht,es wird nur sehr warm bei dir


----------



## Stingray93 (8. Januar 2011)

n3o1988 schrieb:


> Also es ist ein SONY Bravia KLV S40A 10E...und es liegt wohl offenbar am gesagten das es eigentlich ein 720p LCD TV ist. Hab es aber mittlerweile auf ausreichender 1080i Auflösung mit 30Hz am laufen und klappt schon soweit.
> 
> Nur mal ne Andere Frage. Mir ist jetzt erst so richtig aufgefallen wie extrem heiß der Bildschirm wird. Das soll ja bei LCD TVs soweit normal sein. Nur wenn ich in meiner Studentenbude im Sommer so 28 Grad habe besteht da irgend eine Gefährdung für das gute Teil wenn ich den halben Tag dran arbeite oder sind die teilweise auf sowas ausgetestet?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe




Die Maximale Auflösung deines TV´s ist 1366x768.
Als PC Monitor würde ich ihn nicht verwenden.
Das Bild wird nicht das schönste sein und das Format auch nicht unbedingt.

Den TV solltest du auch als TV nutzen!


----------



## n3o1988 (8. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab ihn jetzt auch etwas mit 1768x996/30Hz. Fernsehr steht auf 1080i. Sieht jetzt eigentlich auch nicht verkehrt aus und flackern tut bisher nix.
Naja mal schauen...ich werde es denke ich jetzt soweit machen...sollte es immer Sommer aber doch unerträglich werden dann überleg ich mir vielleicht mal nen TFT zu holen.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Januar 2011)

Du solltest mal versuchen den Bildmodus des Fernsehers umzustellen. Die meisten LCDs haben einen Bildmodus mit dem du den Overscan abschalten kannst. Durch den Overscan ragt das Bild quasi über den Bildschirmrand hinaus. Und ich würde mal testen ob du diese Probleme auch hast wenn du die Graka mit einem DVI>HDMI Kabel an das Gerät anschließt.

Zum Nachlesen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overscan

EDIT:

Das könnte dein Problem lösen:

http://www.wains.be/index.php/2009/...ng-a-macbook-unibody-to-sony-bravia-lcd-hdtv/


----------



## Stingray93 (8. Januar 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal versuchen den Bildmodus des Fernsehers umzustellen. Die meisten LCDs haben einen Bildmodus mit dem du den Overscan abschalten kannst. Durch den Overscan ragt das Bild quasi über den Bildschirmrand hinaus. Und ich würde mal testen ob du diese Probleme auch hast wenn du die Graka mit einem DVI>HDMI Kabel an das Gerät anschließt.
> 
> Zum Nachlesen:
> 
> ...



Sein Problem ist, das er versucht dem Monitor eine Auflösung aufzuzwingen, die er gar nicht unterstützt!
Maximum ist nunmal MAXIMUM! mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Januar 2011)

Stingray93 schrieb:


> Sein Problem ist, das er versucht dem Monitor eine Auflösung aufzuzwingen, die er gar nicht unterstützt!
> Maximum ist nunmal MAXIMUM! mehr geht nicht.



Quatsch! Das ist bei LCD TVs, im Gegensatz zu normalen Monitoren, vollkommen egal, wenn sie mindestens HD Ready sind, was bedeutet das sie eine Auflösung 1920x1080 verarbeiten können müssen! Der Fernseher skaliert dann eigenständig die Full HD Auflösung auf die native Displayauflösung herunter.
Deswegen ist sein Problem einzig und alleine der aktivierte Overscan!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Januar 2011)

Dann muss der fernseher aber explizit diese funktion auch anbieten (PCmodus oder gaming modus) sonst bleibt es bei diesen ergebniss.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Januar 2011)

Die meisten LCD TVs bieten ja mittlerweile einen solchen Modus. Der nennt sich aber meistens "Just Scan" oder "Pixel to Pixel" oder "Direct Mode" und ist für jedes digitale Signal gedacht das über HDMI zugeführt wird, egal ob PC, Videospielkonsole, Blu-Ray Player oder digitale Set Top Box. Wenn ich meinen LG 50" Plasma nur auf 16:9 stelle, dann zeigt er das Bild von PC und PS3 auch mit Overscan an. Beim PC geht der Desktop dann über den Bildschirmrand hinaus. Aktiviere ich aber "Just Scan", dann zeigt er das Bild so wie es sein soll. Und diese Funktion gibt es halt auch bei den Sony Bravias. Heißt da nur wahrscheinlich anders.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Januar 2011)

Sinnvoller als eine höhere Auflösung zu ertwingen wäre meiner Meinung nach die Überschüssige Leistung der GPU in hohe (SS)AA-Modi zu investieren.
Denn
1. tritt bei der Umrechnug der Auflösung im TV auch eine gewisse Verzögerung auf und
2. sind dann 60Hz auch auf normalen TVs möglich


----------

